# audi forums - are there any others?



## GotEuroCorrado (Apr 28, 2002)

what other audi forums are there?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

http://www.audizine.com/


----------



## 3waygeek (Jan 21, 2010)

Also AudiForum.us; lots of good info there on Audi electronics (RNS-E, MMI, iPod/MP3 connectivity, etc.).


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Quattro world, Audi fans, Motorgeek are a few others.


----------

